# A divided house



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Groomer did a clean face for the first time in a while. We are split down the middle. My daughter and husband love it and my son and I hate it. Before and after photos attached. The before photos are a little too shaggy. But the after photos look a whole new doggy. Not our baby... I hope we can find a cut we all like.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I always like a clean face on poodles. I think your pup looks great.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

He is beautiful. I do like the clean shaven face. I didn't think I would but its actually my preference now. I don't like when my boys face starts to grow in or his feet either.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I also prefer the clean look. Shaggy look is fine, but I find it very un-hygienic and every time I try it, I end up going back to a clean face because of the food that gets caught in the hair. You don’t even see it until you do, it’s unnoticeable, but then when you do it stinks and it’s disgusting...


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Getting ready said:


> But the after photos look a whole new doggy. Not our baby... I hope we can find a cut we all like.


Once you get used to the new look, he will be your baby again. I think it's just the shock of seeing a dog that you don't recognize, and not necessarily that you don't like the look. Wait and see what you think once you get used to it.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

I think he looks wonderful! I was a fuzzy face fan too and really hesitated about shaving Jessie's face. Now that I did, I'm never going back. Cleanup is so much easier, and I love that she can take a drink and not have a fuzzy wet mouth all day.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Beautiful looking baby!! This happened to me with Norman. Had the cute shaggy face and I loved it! Took him to the groomer and got his face shaved... I never want to go back to the fuzzy face! LOVED the shaved look, so sophisticated!! My whole family hated it but me!! You can always grow it out


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

She is such a beautiful, high quality dog. I think she looks cute either way, but a clean face is definitely my preference!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I love the clean face! But I'm heavily biased. I like clean face so much that I do the FFS trim weekly so they don't get scruffy. I feel like the more hair you let grow the less you can see the adorable dog underneath. I'm fine with hair elsewhere but I love the clean face. They are so expressive.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

So cute, Both look fab! We are the same! Me and my daughter like clean but the OH and sons like a fluffy teddy bear face. I noticed she got a lot more attention out on walks when she was in a teddy trim. I like change her trims now n again. Think I might try a moustache next.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Your dog looks beautiful!! But I understand this dilemma. Maybe grow it out and then shave, and repeat that cycle forever so everyone has their turn ?

We got a poodle with my husband's condition there were to be NO "poodle" cuts. But.....on the advice of our groomer, we shaved Peggy's face and feet at 4 months....and did it again at 5 months.....and I'm just not sure I can go back.

It's so easy to wipe her eyes now! She doesn't carry sand and debris into the house on her paws. And, most importantly, I feel like I really KNOW her now. Her face is so expressive without all that cute fluff.

My husband's not convinced, but maybe he'll come around when she gets her adult coat and we clip the rest of her down shorter. There'll be less contrast then.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I love the crown pic! Maybe a small mustache will be a compromise. 



Vee said:


> So cute, Both look fab! We are the same! Me and my daughter like clean but the OH and sons like a fluffy teddy bear face. I noticed she got a lot more attention out on walks when she was in a teddy trim. I like change her trims now n again. Think I might try a moustache next.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

That is one cute face!


PeggyTheParti said:


> Your dog looks beautiful!! But I understand this dilemma. Maybe grow it out and then shave, and repeat that cycle forever so everyone has their turn ?
> 
> We got a poodle with my husband's condition there were to be NO "poodle" cuts. But.....on the advice of our groomer, we shaved Peggy's face and feet at 4 months....and did it again at 5 months.....and I'm just not sure I can go back.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Getting ready said:


> That is one cute face!


And so smoochable!! Here's one from her scruffy days:


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

well that face is pretty cure too!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We get new poodles about every 2-3 months lol.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I've been doing a moustache on our little guy, I love it! I think he is more obviously a boy this way too. It's hard to get a good shot of that black face but this might give you an idea.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I hands down like your Before photo, and in general prefer the fuzzy face look in puppies up to around six or so months of age. That face yells _"I'm a kid! I'm adorable! Let's play!"_ Their bodies are limber and you instinctively know they're kids. Long, soft, flowing ears, fuzzy all over, makes me want to bury my hands in it and hug the puppy or dog. 

Below is the Lamb Clip, which keeps that soft, playful look; one more relaxed, the other more formal:



​

In an older adolescent or adult, I like a clean face (unless it's a cute teddy bear cut), but I like all sorts of clips. 

It looks like your groomer was going after the German clip look. There's a seriousness about it that a lot of people like, especially adults.

Below the poodle on the left has a German clip, the one on the right has a Miami clip.

​


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the clean face and do FFT/sanitary on my girls every 2-3 weeks. Long hair on the face lets food/water remain in the hair around the mouth and lets eye secretions get stuck in the hair there. Plus, part of the beauty of the poodle to me is the lovely chiseling in a pretty head, which you can't see if they aren't clipped close. Girls just groomed yesterday....


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> We get new poodles about every 2-3 months lol.
> 
> View attachment 452991


Isn't it so fun!! Look at those cute little faces.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I love the puppy look but for me they look more like puppies with shaved faces. Otherwise it's just like any other teddy bear cut dog. With the shaved face I can see the soft puppy face. I like to keep shorter plush ears, not severe like german cut but more like the same length as topknot. It's quite a puppyish look. I also haven't been shaving the base of the tail. So even my friends who weren't keen on "poodle" cuts have loved the cut Misha's in. Everybody has a different viewpoint. But there's nothing like giving kisses to a freshly shaved puppy snoot!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Such beautiful pictures in this thread! 

GettingReady, I have a similar issue. I prefer shaved and my husband prefers fluffy. Here's the thing, though: I do the grooming, every poodle need to learn to accept grooming, and puppyhood is the best time to start. So guess how short the hair will be on Violet when she gets home next week at 9 weeks old? Shaved. Once she becomes an adult I may wait longer (sometimes) between face shaves. Our other dog, Navy, is a poodle mix and he wears a donut mustache all the time due to a wonky bite. It is his best look, and I think it is adorable on him. It does require regular cleaning and combing, though. After a nap his face can look dented- funny but not cute.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck came to us with a clean face, and several FFT’s under his belt. That was we were used to. He’s got a big coat and after his second blowout, DH said the groomer’s made him look fat. After that, I told them to keep it shortish on the body, some top knot, fluffy ears and poof tail which is plenty poodley and SO easy to live with. I admire fluffy faces, mustaches and fancy grooms, but that’s doesn’t work for our lifestyle. The cool thing about poodles is you have so many groom choices. They are fine looking dogs underneath that fur and that’s the most important thing


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> The cool thing about poodles is you have so many groom choices. They are fine looking dogs underneath that fur and that’s the most important thing


So true! My mpoo is 9 months and had about 3 different hairstyles. I intend on trying all the trims I can


----------



## rp17 (Jun 6, 2018)

Your puppy's clean face is adorable! I think a clean face is so much more expressive. That said, I also live in a house divided and therefore have a shaggy faced poodle. Similar to Peggy, it was my husband's one condition when he agreed to get a poodle. I'm hoping to wear him down one of these days ? I actually love the way he looks when my husband first grooms him. It's a fuzzy but not too shaggy face. It's 4 weeks later though that my husband thinks the shag is adorable but I'm begging him to give him another face trim.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I think I lack imagination about hair -- my own and Noodle's! I see all these cute pictures on Pinterest and on here and I cannot picture how they will look on Noodle and I don't know how to describe what I want to the groomer. That much said, everyone in the house eventually gets to a hairstyle I like so we will get there with Noodle too. Right now I'm trying to focus on what amount of grooming helps him get used to grooming without making him sour on the whole thing.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I sort of cheat. My husband likes fluffy face. I didn't like shaved face until I got Mr. Layne. I need to see his eyes. When I train with him it's really important. So I cheat. I use a #10 blade on his muzzle. I trim the hair on top of his head so it blends with the ears. Under the jaw I shave backwards with the ten, on top of muzzle I shave with the grain of the hair. So shaved face... but not like a #30 blade would do. But it's a doable compromise that my husband doesn't mind as much as naked-face. 

But I like the look of the lamb clip. I think that's what I'm going to try to work toward with Mr. Layne. Thank you for the picture of that Vita. I really like how those two white Poodles look


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I will give you a tip from a long time groomer and I have two spoos. 

You will like what your used to. If you're pups face was shaved every week, that would be normal and your cute little boy. 

You can get it shaved a little longer, that way it will grow a little fuzzy, and by getting it done more often it won't get too fuzzy

Another option is to get a second one and do to different looks!















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Itza! So nice to see you and photos again of your gorgeous poodles! I hadn't seen the one before where they're at the bridge, and your grooming is always spectacular. Hope you post more photos when possible.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Do you have a photo of this? 


dogsavvy said:


> I sort of cheat. My husband likes fluffy face. I didn't like shaved face until I got Mr. Layne. I need to see his eyes. When I train with him it's really important. So I cheat. I use a #10 blade on his muzzle. I trim the hair on top of his head so it blends with the ears. Under the jaw I shave backwards with the ten, on top of muzzle I shave with the grain of the hair. So shaved face... but not like a #30 blade would do. But it's a doable compromise that my husband doesn't mind as much as naked-face.
> 
> But I like the look of the lamb clip. I think that's what I'm going to try to work toward with Mr. Layne. Thank you for the picture of that Vita. I really like how those two white Poodles look


----------

